# Promos E can...legal?



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Are electronic calls legal to hunt deer with in Michigan? If you say no or yes, then post a link to your source. Thanks


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

TrekJeff said:


> Are electronic calls legal to hunt deer with in Michigan? If you say no or yes, then post a link to your source. Thanks


Yes they legal. They are only not legal for migratory birds and turkey.
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/ChapterIII_128581_7.pdf


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

The only place they are ever addressed as illegal is in the WCO which Ray posted the link to.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Boehr! Now close this.....lol


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

what page!!??? lol


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

30 and 34


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

casscityalum said:


> what page!!??? lol


Read the whole thing, you might discover new things that you can do or keep you out of trouble.:evilsmile


----------

